

Localno.de - serve a local site with no deployment: - ChrisCinelli
http://localno.de/

======
ChrisCinelli
Share you localhost without need to install any tools on your machine. Just
use Chrome.

------
jsavimbi
Why does the website keep reloading the page and screwing up my back button?

~~~
dgouldin
It's setting iframe src on a timer to detect when the hosted html file is
present. Yeah, that's unfortunate about the back button, something we didn't
think about during the hackathon. It would be easy enough to have the user ask
to validate the existence of the hosted file instead.

